# Clicking in rear end



## brute06 (Jul 23, 2009)

Went creek riding yesterday and got the brute out today to ride and started riding and there is this clicking noise on the left side of the rear end...I started looking at it and the clamp that holds the cvc boot on feel off and the boot came loose. It only makes the clicking noise when you turn it sharp to the left. I wiggeled the half shaft to see if there was any play in it but it seemed pretty tight. I looked and i didnt see any small rocks or anything around the joints so im not sure what could be causing this. Any suggestions would be greatly appriaciated.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

My boot split without me knowing and I was riding watery sand by a stream and mine started a clicking as well. I was a long way from home and on the way back sparks were actually coming out of it. I snapped the axle on my next ride after I had just installed a new boot. Kind of similar to your story but mine stopped clicking after the new boot and grease. Then it exploded.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

That clicking is metal on metal with no lubrication you probably lost most of your grease through the loose/missing clamp. Get you a new boot clean every thing up and inspect your axle if it looks good repack it and install the new boot and you should be good to go. If youv'e ridden too long and caused some damage you'll be in Masher's boat and will be rebuilding it sooner or later.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I was giving her hell though... She was eatin when that axle snapped like a chicken wing.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

is it clicking or popping?


----------



## brute06 (Jul 23, 2009)

I guess its more of a popping noise...it only does it when u turn hard to the left and get more frequent and louder the faster you go. Ill have to pull it apart this weekend and clean everything out and go from there. How hard and is it to pull everything apart? i have never messed with the axles?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

could it be a CV joint or are they only on the front? when the CV's go bad they pop


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

these things need to be taken care of as soon as they start the clickin and popping.
i fixed mine pretty quick and it's been fine ever since.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Wish I would have had the chance but I did get mine warrantied.


----------



## brute06 (Jul 23, 2009)

ok well if i clean it out and regrease it and it still keeps popping then what should i do?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

replace the axle or CV joint


----------



## brute06 (Jul 23, 2009)

well i took it apart and cleaned it out and regreased it and its still making the noise. everything seemed alright and nothing seemed to be worn out so what now? do i replace both the axle annd CV joint?what should i have been looking for when i took it apart to see which one needs replaced if not both?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i would just get a new axle it comes with both joints. but you can get a inner or outer joint depending on which one is bad


----------



## brute06 (Jul 23, 2009)

when u say joints do u mean the piece that has the teeth that is on the end of the axle?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

after today, i need the same boot i already replaced - inside rear, left side.
suck.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That's the one I had trouble with twice. Inside rear left.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

are you talking about the splines? not sure what comes with a new cv Ive never changed one. I'm sure someone else on here can help though


----------



## brute06 (Jul 23, 2009)

im not sure if i need to get the actual axle its self or the piece with teeth that slides on the end of the axle that has the ring that slides over and the ball bearings sit on?


----------



## bgsandman (Jan 20, 2012)

id just get a new axle and keep whats good on your now messed up axle for spare parts cuz u still should have atleast one good end on it.


----------



## 2011BruteForce750 (Oct 30, 2011)

I hate replaceing boots they tear so easy and it the most random times... highly considering puttting a whole roll of gorilla duct tape around each one


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*clicking rear*

Are you sure it is not the rear drive shaft u-joints - they are greaseable on my 750.Problem is,is that it looks like you have to pull the drive shaft out to gease the u-joints.Can you pull the drive shaft out without oil comming out from the engine and rear diff., or does each need to be drained before the drive shaft comes out?


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes you can pull the drive shaft without loosing fluid. However, if the shaft has never been serviced, it may be a PITA to get out.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*clicking*

Thanks coolwizard,just another thing to do to the Brute.Gives us something to do though to keep us busy.


----------



## E.A. (Jan 10, 2011)

Its not bad to change just a jt the only problem is that pos snap ring on the shaft. Good look there bat as you said you already took it apart you know this already. All the joint is is the cup balls and ring. That's the working peaces and what you will need to replace. And as for that rear shaft it is something else I had to loosen my motor mounts one time to get it out thought can't remember why I took it out, think mine are non greaseable???? Good luck


----------

